# Wheel Spacers



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, I took off my 31s and noticed that I have spacers on the Brute I bought. I am stepping down to 29.5 skinnys front and rear. Should I leave the spacers on or take em off?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You can run the skinnies without the spacers with no problem...It is all up to your own personal preference...Why ya pulling the 31's if you dont mind me asking


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Really thats up to you if u want. A wider more stable quad or not lol, but if u wannna sell them let me know !


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea some love em some hate em if your in the water alot....i love to hate them lol when in water i like it alot but in nasty goop i get everything everywhere lol....if you want some extra cash couldnt hurt to sell em


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i run 5in of spaceing on the rear ,an 3in on the front, i like the wider stance that they give. i watch alot of stock bikes struggling to get through a trail, they would lay up on the side an almost roll over, most had to have help, old wide track brute just idled on through, as for the mud slinging thats what we go for


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> You can run the skinnies without the spacers with no problem...It is all up to your own personal preference...Why ya pulling the 31's if you dont mind me asking


I pulled the 31s because they are to tall for my liking and they rubbed when turning. Buddy (bruiser) has 29.5s on his brute and I liked the way it rode.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mudskipper said:


> I pulled the 31s because they are to tall for my liking and they rubbed when turning. Buddy (bruiser) has 29.5s on his brute and I liked the way it rode.


I've had 27,28, 29.5, and 31" outlaws....and I must say my 31s ride way smoother than any of the others that I've had. I understand that they are too tall for you, but just outta curiousity, how much air do you run in yours if you like the 29.5s better?:thinking: The 29.5s will beat your liver out on hardpack, even with low pressure. I run about 4-5lbs in the rears and about 7 lbs on front (I do alot of water riding) and mine are as smoothe as you could possibly ask out of such an aggressive tire.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with above comments about the spacers.... The wider you are, the more stable it will be when getting off camber or in the water. BUT, if you get in the mud you wear more of it. Honestly, if you didn't realize that you had them on there with the 31s, then I think I'd just leave them since you are already used to them being there. 
And not trying to talk you out of the 29.5s....they are GREAT tires, I traded my 29.5s for the 31s I have now and I love them. I will say that the 29.5s pulled a little better though due to having a more open tread pattern, but you loose the smooth ride.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd leave em', I like spacers and a wider atv. Why don't you just ride with them then with out and see which way you like, its not like its hard to remove/install them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

skid said:


> I'd leave em', I like spacers and a wider atv. Why don't you just ride with them then with out and see which way you like, its not like its hard to remove/install them.


 
I think that is exactly what I am going to do...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

im running 2' spacers on mine just to help out with stability and it helps me offset some ruts you will be suprised how much 2 inches on each side helps imo anyway


----------

